# Do steam rooms and saunas burn fat ?



## ronki23 (Jan 1, 2023)

I'm quite skeptical when I hear people saying you can burn fat by sitting in a steam room and sauna. The body burns calories by shivering in cold weather so how can the opposite also burn them ?


----------



## drop bear (Jan 1, 2023)

Technically a bit extra is burned because your body also works harder to cool itself.

But you are mostly trying to get rid of water in a sauna weight loss.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 1, 2023)

Any weight loss is water. And it'll be back as soon as you fix the dehydration.


----------



## Gyakuto (Jan 1, 2023)

There is some evidence that hot water bathing may cause weight loss but the experimental data is fragile. 

Beware of research paper using ‘magnitude-based inference’ statistical method to prove their data. It is used widely in sports science research.









						Systematic review of the use of “magnitude-based inference” in sports science and medicine
					

Magnitude-based inference (MBI) is a controversial statistical method that has been used in hundreds of papers in sports science despite criticism from statisticians. To better understand how this method has been applied in practice, we systematically ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 2, 2023)

Gyakuto said:


> There is some evidence that hot water bathing may cause weight loss but the experimental data is fragile.


That's one word for it. "Silly" is another.


----------



## Gyakuto (Jan 2, 2023)

Some examples of ‘methods’ assessed using dodgy magnitude-based inference ‘statistics’ are cold/hot baths post training and foam rolling!  I bet most martial artists have tried the latter and the evidence of it’s usefulness are tenuous to say the least!


----------

